# Solved: Norton Antivirus Live Update Error



## mledbetter22 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have Norton AntiVirus 2004 and Norton Internet Security 2004. When running Live Update recently, I received an error that will not allow me to update my virus definitions. The error reads as follows:

The following updates have been aborted:
> Norton AntiVirus Virus Definitions has 1 aborted update(s).
Reason:
LU1875: This update failed during its preprocessing welcome text phase

Could someone please help me with this? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

AVG or Avast! update just fine, and they're free.  I've dumped all the Norton stuff here, got tired of dealing with their bugs and crashes.


----------



## mledbetter22 (Dec 16, 2005)

Should I just disable Norton AntiVirus, Norton Internet Security, or both? Should I remove these programs or just disable them?

Thanks!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I dumped them alltogether. NIS was a real bad actor, I've had two clients that had problems that could only be resolved by totally removing NIS from their machines.


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

Norton Internet Security 2004 was one of the worst products they ever put out, I do like Norton I use it on all 3 of my computers. I purchased Norton 2006 just the anti virus and have nothing but good things to say about it, they added some good features to this version including some anti spyware. Don't waste your money on the system works version or the Internet security version. If you are going to dump Norton 2004 remove it from your computer and reboot. Good Luck

If you really want a free anti virus program I have used this in the past and had good luck with it.

AntiVir® PersonalEdition Classic
for Windows 98/Me/NT/2000/XP 
Linux/FreeBSD/Solaris

http://www.free-av.com/​


----------



## mledbetter22 (Dec 16, 2005)

In order to totally remove all of my Norton programs, should I just go to contol panel, add/remove programs and do it that way?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's the first step, if that doesn't work, Symantec has "removal programs" to attempt to finish the task. The fact that they need "removal programs" for this task should tell you something.


----------



## systempunk (Aug 29, 2005)

i have the same liveupdate problems so i went and got the NAV2006 removal program and i removed it. i never even thought about using it again.


----------



## supersam (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,

It could be the Trojan.Abwiz.F.

Go to the symantec site (www.symantec.com). At the top right hand side part, you will find the Search box that says "Search all of Symantec"..and type "LU1875" without the quotes. Click on the result found and follow instructions.

Sam.


----------



## Markov Zorro (Mar 28, 2006)

I started getting this error on March 6, 2006. I did a google search on LU1875 and found a Symantec page indicating that the cause was the presence of a trojan on my machine. I downloaded the Trojan.Abwiz Removal Tool and ran it as directed. The Removal Tool came back with the answer that Trojan.Abwiz was NOT found on my C:\ drive. Live Update still fails with LU1875.:down:


----------



## Markov Zorro (Mar 28, 2006)

A bold alternative: Some more digging led me to this option to Live Update, manually loading the latest virus dat file. 
Follow the instructions for Intelligent Updater: 
At http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ExpandSection=1
It worked.  
Now on to the endless virus scan.


----------



## Uriel-TOF (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes,

Symantec gives you three options to try.

Option 1
You may see the LU1875 error message if your computer is infected by the Trojan.Abwiz.F threat. Download this and run it. If this doesn't work, try option 2.

Option 2
Automatically download virus definitions with the Intelligent Updater. According to Symantec, you can only run this tool using Internet Explorer so you will have to quit using Firefox and bring the IE browser out of retirement for a moment. Click here and follow instructions.

Option 3
Manually download virus definitions with the Intelligent Updater. Click here and follow instructions.

Goodluck.


----------



## johnstar (Mar 30, 2006)

I also ran the trojan tool and it did NOT find anything. I then manually updated the definitions, and although my definitions are now up to date - live update is STILL returning the LU1875 error. 

I have Norton Internet Security that expires in May and I'm looking for an alternative but wonder if there really is a trojan that is not being found. I've run webroot window washer 5, Spybot, and have just installed the free Avast anti-virus program. If I stay with avast and uninstall Norton I'll still need a firewall. Any ideas on a good firewall program? Thanks!


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

Ewido - Trojan scanner and more http://www.ewido.net/en/download/

Free Anti Virus Program - http://www.free-av.com/


----------



## Jimmie T. (Mar 31, 2006)

This is all so familliar. The stories are all the same no infection, but update errors every time. Removal doesnt work, manual update, does but what a hastle. What is really going on here is that Semantec wants your $$$$$ for an upgrade. Yeah, that is the sad but true story. Do the research, no one have this virus, no one can remove what isnt there, the only solution after you try all the suggested ones, is to upgrade because 2004 is not supported. WHY STAY WITH THIS PRODUCT? This is completley underhanded marketing and needs to be exposed for what it really is. Please get the word out on this.
Jimmie T.


----------



## chucksmooth (Mar 30, 2006)

I recently got called in to clean up a computer with this trojan. Same exact situation and I threw everything I had at this lady's computer and it came up clean. Did some research and found thousands of people with the same situation. I advised her to dump Norton and move on. I've never had good experiences with Norton.


----------



## ortho (Mar 31, 2006)

I too am experiencing the LU1875 error message when attempting Live Update. I DID get the manual update using Intelligent Updater, but when I called Symantec to find out how to permanently remove the problem, they told me they were no longer offering tech support for this product, which I JUST RENEWED THIS MONTH. I am about to demand a refund of the subscription renewal and remove this from my computer, but don't know if I should have a new anti-virus/internet security program in place first. It took so long to learn this thing that I am hesitant about making a change, but, as you guys noted, they only wanted to sell me the 2006 IS version instead of helping me. Is a different anti-virus program sufficient security? If so, what is recommended? Thank you.


----------



## chucksmooth (Mar 30, 2006)

ortho said:


> Is a different anti-virus program sufficient security? If so, what is recommended? Thank you.


When I switched from Norton to AVG free edition I d/l from download.com I found 2 trojans on my initial scan that Norton had missed. I have been sold on it since then. Doesn't hurt that its free either. I would d/l AVG, uninstall Norton, then continue to install AVG.

AVG Free doesn't have a firewall built in, but there are plenty of free and effective firewalls available as well.


----------



## mledbetter22 (Dec 16, 2005)

I downloaded AVG and have found it to be much more pleasant than Norton could ever think about being. Do I need a firewall as well? If so, any recommendations?


----------



## chucksmooth (Mar 30, 2006)

I am using Zone Alarm which is the free version I got from download.com. It seems okay to me, really simple to use. There doesn't seem to be a lot of user control on it. Someone earlier suggest R-firewall to me, which is supposed to be a good free firewall. 
www.r-firewall.com. I have not used it yet so I can't comment on it.


----------



## mledbetter22 (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. I think my computer is secure again. I had no idea Norton was so bad until all this happened. Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## slygk (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks to all of you. I had the same problem and searched this error message and you have spoken directly to the issue.


----------



## allanhudson (Apr 15, 2006)

_ _


mledbetter22 said:


> I have Norton AntiVirus 2004 and Norton Internet Security 2004. When running Live Update recently, I received an error that will not allow me to update my virus definitions. The error reads as follows:
> 
> The following updates have been aborted:
> > Norton AntiVirus Virus Definitions has 1 aborted update(s).
> ...


----------



## HammerTKE (Jul 6, 2006)

I had the same problem and surprisingly, I actually found some instructions at the following link from Symantec that fixed the problem. It's a little bit of a convaluted solution, but it worked.

http://service1.symantec.com/support/sharedtech.nsf/docid/2005102616174713?Open&src=tranus_con_br


----------

